# Columbians aren't so bad lol



## DaRealJoker (Oct 24, 2008)

I was handling my Columbian tegu today and wondered how people say they're so bad. I don't think so. Sure mine is a yearling and I haven't seen anything yet as what he's capable of, but this is do-able. I wait till after I have fed it, a is in it's basking spot. It's so much more chill then. I think cause it's got a full belly helps it to calm down. Firts if it snaps I leave it alone. No bites thanks lol But if it starts to tongue-smell me I know it's chill. I gently put my hand near with my palm down, and turn it up. This didn't work b4. All I got was bit. Just keep trying and be slow, calm and don't yank your hand back if you get startled or bit. Mine bites and runs away. funny stuff lol. It might hurt but if you move too fast the tegu may get hurt. I also have to keep all fingers close, tight. If one is open for a hit, it may bring a bite. I then gently lift with my thumb over his shoulders. That didn't work right away either. At first, placing my thumb down would make it squirm and try to jump. If that's the case, move down to the floor. Falls hurt. And try again. You have to be extremely patient and move very slowly. I also noticed if I move the tegu up to near my face and not below, it calms right down. So far my Columbian tegu has slept in my hands at least 9 out of ten times. I tought these guys were miserable lil buggers, but I don't think that is always the case. I also noticed they hate their enclosures. They would rather freedom than confinment. Mine has shown it still is very wild at heart but not a total jerk. Mine is cruising the apt right now and doesn't worry about me. I walk around and it stands of once in a while but I just keep busy and forget him. This is my best weapon against him. He saw I am not a threat, and also knows he's no threat to me. We just chill out and leave eachother be. Most animals don't care much for doing tricks or being told or forced to go this place or that. My cats (no longer have) were all raised to be something wild but tend to be more dependant than that. This is because animals are lazy, and like hand outs over hunting. So I figure I'll treat my tegu the same. I also don't pick up cats, I let them come to me for attention. The more you ignore them the more they want


----------



## Kharnifex (Oct 24, 2008)

lol, yea, columbians are cool, angel has one or two tame ones. they have great markings, and with work they tame down really well.


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL It almost sounds like your defusing a bomb. LOL Sorry it caught me kinda funny. How it's not so bad. Yet you don't just reach in and get it. Sorry I just couldn't help commenting.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Oct 25, 2008)

lol yeah sorta what I'm saying is it's been getting easier than I had expected I wondered if my tegu would cool down. I read so much stuff saying it'll never happen. Well I must argue because mine sleeps in my hand now and I don' t get bit much anymore. But still is a lot of patience. We had a water monitor when I was a kid that was a family pet. That was so easy The thing wanted atention. This tegu don't care if anyone's around or not. It's quite a contrast. But still loads of fun


----------



## bella60407 (Mar 24, 2009)

my columbian also falls asleep in my hand, i also take him out when hes done eating and basking, it makes sense. we hold him tons and did the shirt in the tank thing. as soon as i put the shirt in the tank he climbed up on it and fell asleep, like he prefers to be by us, he stayed there for hours. totally awesome when u beat the odds!


----------

